# 0.9% Financing On '03 Altimas



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Have the rest of you seen this commercial?
Quick facts: 0.9% for 36 months. Offer ends
on Jan. 6, 2003.

The fine print was too "fine" for me to read
before the commercial ended. However, knowing
how these "deals" play out, I'm sure your credit
has to be sparkling to qualify. But still, if it is and you 
can pay it off in 3 years, this deal is great!

I bought my 3.5 in Nov. '01 and thought I did pretty
good with my 6.4%.

How did the rest of you make out?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

4.25% Last day of June 02.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

6.9% about 3 days ago. Im happy cause my credit is pretty much streched to its limits


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

5.89% for 6 years (72 mo.)


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

6.9% for 6 years, this is with pretty bad credit.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

4.9% for 5years in October of '01.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Think the part of the “fine print” is for the 2.5’s only from Nissan. 

I just bought an 03 in November, took advantage of my credit union’s 1.9% for the first 6 months, then 4.9% (bi-monthly payments) for the remaining 54 months (5 year loan).


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *Think the part of the “fine print” is for the 2.5’s only from Nissan.
> 
> I just bought an 03 in November, took advantage of my credit union’s 1.9% for the first 6 months, then 4.9% (bi-monthly payments) for the remaining 54 months (5 year loan). *


Hey, good deal MakoMeat.
Umm...so you don't think the 0.9%
goes for the 3.5's?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I did ok considering my credit and age....7.5% for 5 years. I need to refinance soon.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey, good deal MakoMeat.
> Umm...so you don't think the 0.9%
> goes for the 3.5's? *



A coworker was looking and he told me the 0.9% - 2.9% for “all remaining” 2002 2.5’s and 3.5’s. The 2003 2.5’s has some type of lease deal. No deals on 2003 3.5’s. Sorry for the mis info.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *A coworker was looking and he told me the 0.9% - 2.9% for “all remaining” 2002 2.5’s and 3.5’s. The 2003 2.5’s has some type of lease deal. No deals on 2003 3.5’s. Sorry for the mis info. *


Hey, no problem man!
Thanks for the insight...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Nissan has been very proud of the fact that they haven't had to offer special financing or rebates to sell the new Altima. They've also made a push to increase per-unit profit even at the cost of sales. So I doubt we will see great financing deals or rebates on the '03 Altimas unless things get really bad.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

one downside to the good APR's people... it lowers the value of the vehicles faster.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Bought Oct of 2001..3 years @ 5.25


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Home equity loan, prime.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Just bought an '03 SE V6.
As of Friday: 3.9% for 60 mo. w/ 2.9% on remaining 2002's.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *Just bought an '03 SE V6.
> As of Friday: 3.9% for 60 mo. w/ 2.9% on remaining 2002's. *


That's excellent Congrats


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Have the rest of you seen this commercial?
> Quick facts: 0.9% for 36 months. Offer ends
> on Jan. 6, 2003.
> 
> ...


Not that low here in Winter wonderland, I only wish it was. Mine was 6.5% 15 months ago and it is now around 6.8%.

The rates for the Max are; well that is another story.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

.9% in Canada...What is that in the Us Rat....That would convert to Nissan paying you 5% to finance


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Bought mine Sept 1, 02, got 4% for 5 years


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

3.9 for 60 months...not too shabby

MY RIDE
http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *.9% in Canada...What is that in the Us Rat....That would convert to Nissan paying you 5% to finance *


Yeh there are some low ones around but not .9 for Nissan. Where did you hear that Willy? 

Don`t get to close to the Clear Coat when you coat the dead pedals, OK?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> *Bought mine Sept 1, 02, got 4% for 5 years *


Good rate and that was a buy I gather?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Yeh there are some low ones around but not .9 for Nissan. Where did you hear that Willy?
> 
> Don`t get to close to the Clear Coat when you coat the dead pedals, OK? *


I paint in a closet


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *3.9 for 60 months...not too shabby
> 
> MY RIDE
> http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3 *


Another good rate; what is the state tax? That is where we get nailed at 15%


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I paint in a closet *


Didn`t you tell Lizzy you were coming out of the closet?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Didn`t you tell Lizzy you were coming out of the closet? *


Yes, but I shoved him back in.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Yes, but I shoved him back in.   *


From my experience with Willy; talking dirty will just get him Excited Lizzy


----------

